# Calvinus et Hobbes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2008)

The Latin Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 10, 2008)

HEY! My 12 year old son can read Latin! How cool! 

Oh, wait.... no... he just has EVERY Calvin & Hobbes comic memorized. He has the whole collection in a 3 volume hard-cover set, and evidently has spent a little time reading them. I showed it to him and he gave me the english translation with hardly a thought.


----------



## Herald (Feb 10, 2008)

I love Calvin and Hobbes. One of my bible college profs used to put a Calvin and Hobbes strip up on the overhead before class. I got hooked.


----------



## Gryphonette (Feb 10, 2008)

That is wonderful! I can't understand it, naturally, but Alex studied Latin in high school and spent three weeks one summer in Italy to study it. He'll get a kick out of this site, I'm sure. Thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 10, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Latin Calvin and Hobbes



Sounds like he's itching to do some Latin Andrew. Maybe you should enlist him and friends like him into the Matthew Poole project.


----------

